# How Many Cable Supports for Vertical Riser



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

J C said:


> How often do I need to support/wedge the 4- #2 THHN cables inside a 1 1/4" EMT riser I am running from the basement to the 10th floor. The total straight section of vertical run is ~120 feet.


Look here...


----------



## J C (Jul 11, 2013)

Perfect. Thanks. That is the one I was looking for.

Anybody know... If the chart says it must be supported at 100 feet, will I need one cable support at the pull box at the top floor and another support 100 feet below it? Or would one support at <= 100 feet from the basement be sufficient?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

J C said:


> Perfect. Thanks. That is the one I was looking for.
> 
> Anybody know... If the chart says it must be supported at 100 feet, will I need one cable support at the pull box at the top floor and another support 100 feet below it? Or would one support at <= 100 feet from the basement be sufficient?


Looks like you just need one,Look at the right hand side of the table for 1/0 copper.


----------

